# Generalitat



## Mariposa Azul

Hola,

Com puc traduir "Generalitat" per que m'entengui un norteamericá?

Local administration? Region administration?

Gracies i perdoneu les faltes...

Alessandra


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo acostumo a veure "Catalan government". Si sap què és "Catalan", suposo que és el que s'hi ajusta més. 

Espera més respostes, en tot cas.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Dons poca cosa mes diria jo. D'acord amb Betu.


----------



## crises

Jo també estic d'acord amb Betulina, _Catalan government_.

Para compte que ni tan sols es tradueix Generalitat al castellà com _Diputación General_ que era la traducció oficial que es va donar des de Madrid a aquesta institució pròpia dels territoris de la Corona d'Aragó.


----------



## Samaruc

Només un petit apunt: tot i que imagine que Mariposa Azul es deu estar referint a la Generalitat de Catalunya, no oblidem que hi ha dues Generalitats, la de Catalunya i la de València.

Salut i bons reis!


----------



## crises

De fet són tres, afegint la d'Aragó


----------



## Samaruc

Potser estic equivocat (no seria gens estrany), però em sembla que només catalans i valencians emprem el nom de "Generalitat" per a referir-nos als nostres governs. Si no recorde malament, els aragonesos diuen "Gobierno de Aragón" o "Diputación General de Aragón".

Això sí, "Generalitat" ve de "Diputació del General" i aquest nom originari sí que és compartit amb Aragó, però que els aragonesos diguen "Generalidad" al seu govern no em sona...

En fi, no sé...

Salut i bons reis, Crises


----------



## crises

El nom oficial del nostre govern a l'Aragó és "Diputación General", efectivament, però si tenim en compte que és el mateix tipus d'ens administratiu (i que ens van abolir a la vegada amd el Decret de Nova Planta), Generalitat d'Aragó és com s'hauria de dir parlant en català.


----------

